# Getting the old stuff out of mothballs for a build questions



## 1310monster (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey everyone! I feel blessed to find this place. I did not realize there were so many old car stereo enthusiasts. I am building a show truck in a vintage style and want to use stereo components I have had, literally for decades. After reading here, looks like I will be looking for an alpine 7909 head unit. I have a pair of NOS round ported tubes for a single 15" sub. They are ported and about 24" tall. I used to have the spec sheet. Unsure now. Will I need to know the exact specs before I start shopping for subs to fill those? Back in the day, I think I was going to put Lanzar in them. Next, I have a Savard Challenger. It has 4 15's and 4 horn tweets. I used it briefly in 1997 after buying it in the summer of 91 or 92. It has been inside my house since. It is going to have to have the subs refoamed, I'm sure. Should I attempt this myself or should I have it done? I have a Hifonics blue boltar also bought when I got the savard. Later on I bought a blue colossus. It is nice too but is missing some of the plugs where you hook the wires up. 

I guess I really don't know what approach to take. I would like to use everything up on the project. The truck is a crewcab. I guess I can put the savard box in and out as I want or use it like I did in 97 by putting it in the bed. That was pretty wild driving around with that blasting. The boltar ran it.

I guess i will get on the classified section after I get some feedback what I should add to what I have on hand.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would not use the Savard in the truck, use it in your garage. 

Send your amps to ShawnK (search his username) and he will restore your amps.


----------

